# First soil test, very high P



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

The phosphorus levels for my first soil test are literally off the charts. Test was SW1 as I suspected high pH.



A total 13.35 lbs of P has been applied since I moved in 2016 over what's varied from 1000 -1100 sq feet.

Is this high P from these applications, was there an error/contamination in the soil sample or could something else be going on here? The soil sample was 500ml taken from twenty five 4-5 inch deep cores, well mixed and dried, grass and thatch removed.

Soil is very sandy, 75% sand, 20% silt, 5% clay.

The only other information I have is this neighborhood used to be an apple orchard but that was over 60 years ago.

P inputs
2016 - 2018: Scott's stater 24-25-4 @ 15lbs = 3.75lb P

2018 - current: 
Alfalfa kelp fert 5-1-3 @ 20 lbs = .2lb P
Starter fert 16-32-6 @ 30lbs = 9.6lb P

Total 13.35lbs P

1 cubic yard each: 
compost, topsoil, sand/peatmoss 5050mix


----------



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

I would ignore it. I also did a test with Waypoint and it showed a crazy level of P. At the same time I sent the same soil to Spectrum and Rutgers and both showed P as below optimal. I think with waypoint something is off on that specific item.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

P is not that mobile in soils, so can indeed accumulate to high levels.

The answer is simple. Don't apply any more fertilizers with P.


----------

